# Tapatalk - iPhone/iPod native support



## pfp

Any chance of implementing the free server side of this app so that iphone users can take advantage?

http://www.tapatalk.com/


----------



## Chris Blount

Thanks for the heads up. We will look into it.

Have you tried the iPhone skin we already have online?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2142863&styleid=53#post2142863


----------



## pfp

Actually using it now


----------



## Chris Blount

pfp said:


> Actually using it now


Great! It still needs work but it's functional.

Again, we will look into Tapetalk. The only big issue I see is that iPhone users will have to pay $2.99 to download the app. Not a big deal for some but could be a show stopper for others.


----------



## pfp

Chris Blount said:


> Great! It still needs work but it's functional.
> 
> Again, we will look into Tapetalk. The only big issue I see is that iPhone users will have to pay $2.99 to download the app. Not a big deal for some but could be a show stopper for others.


Yep, I can definitely see how some might have an issue with the app price. I must say though that it's actually really nice and makes browsing forums MUCH better than even the iphone skin we have here. There is definitely work to still be done but it looks they are actively adding more functionality. In the end it won't matter how good the app may be if the forums one visits don't have the plugin installed, which is of course why I inquired.

Thank you


----------



## Chris Blount

We looked into using Tapetalk and it turns out that it interfaces with our software a little too close. A lot of backend stuff going on which we don't really want. Also, the fact that users have to pay to use it doesn't help as well.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## pfp

fair enough. Thank you for checking


----------



## Grentz

Interesting app, I could see buying it if the forums I frequent supported it


----------



## PennHORN

I really wish DBSTalk would reconsider. Tapatalk is a great app that I use for a couple of other forums that I frequent and would be nice if it was implemented here.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Let's not leave out other smart phone users. 
There is a BlackBerry beta version, which I just downloaded, and a Android, Nextel versions also.
We need some love.


----------



## msmith198025

Sorry I did not see this thread before I posted one about it as well


----------



## Buzzdar

i too sure would like to have tapatalk support for this forum i use a droid and it would make reading and writing to this forum better for me and other users. i wish the site would reconsider and give the user the choice.


----------



## TBlazer07

I'll add my vote for Tapatalk. Been messing with it on the iPhone and it makes reading vBulletin forums very pleasant as opposed to the tiny print in mobile versions of Forum software or the full browser use.

I'd buy it for $3. It's not like anyone MUST use it. Right now I am testing out the "read only" version which is FREE. FREE is good.


----------



## Grentz

After using it on some other forums I can say I really wish it was here.

It is miles ahead of using a mobile skin on the iPhone. So much faster and better formatted for surfing a forum.

But I totally understand if the owners/staff do not want to implement it. It is a 3rd party.


----------



## Movieman

Someone else posted about this the other day and I did some reading. Although the Iphone browser does let you see this site this Tapatalk would be it so much easier. Put my vote down for this as well. I saw an affiliate site that seems to be on Tapatalk already.


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

Please be aware we are currently working on a iPhone app for the site. It will be free.

You see, one issue we run into with this site is the amount of customizations we need make to the software. As such, we can not just add something like is mentioned here based on issues it can make. Like searching for example, as we do not use the standard Vb search.

Stay Tuned


----------



## pfp

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Please be aware we are currently working on a iPhone app for the site. It will be free.
> 
> You see, one issue we run into with this site is the amount of customizations we need make to the software. As such, we can not just add something like is mentioned here based on issues it can make. Like searching for example, as we do not use the standard Vb search.
> 
> Stay Tuned


SWEET!

thankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## davring

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Please be aware we are currently working on a iPhone app for the site. It will be free.
> 
> You see, one issue we run into with this site is the amount of customizations we need make to the software. As such, we can not just add something like is mentioned here based on issues it can make. Like searching for example, as we do not use the standard Vb search.
> 
> Stay Tuned


Thank you, looking forward to it.


----------



## Phil T




----------



## Karen

Cool!


----------



## Movieman

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Please be aware we are currently working on a iPhone app for the site. It will be free.
> 
> You see, one issue we run into with this site is the amount of customizations we need make to the software. As such, we can not just add something like is mentioned here based on issues it can make. Like searching for example, as we do not use the standard Vb search.
> 
> Stay Tuned


Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Thaedron

Huzzahh! I'd love to see a DBSTalk iPhone app. Bring it! Wait, sorry, that's been taken/claimed by our beloved Shadow... How about "show me the app".


----------



## Grentz

Awesome, thanks for the update David!


----------



## MartyS

Add me to the list of folks that would like to see Tapatalk... at $2.99 its the best investment for regular forum users. Makes the forum native and easy to maneuver around in.

Chris... if there's a way, I think there's enough folks out here who would really appreciate it.


----------



## David Bott

From above...



David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Please be aware we are currently working on a iPhone app for the site. It will be free.
> 
> You see, one issue we run into with this site is the amount of customizations we need make to the software. As such, we can not just add something like is mentioned here based on issues it can make. Like searching for example, as we do not use the standard Vb search.
> 
> Stay Tuned


----------



## spartanstew

What about Droid?


----------



## DavidMi

I see that AVS has its own iPhone client now (which appears the be the same one satguys uses) which is great!

Now the question is when are we going to see it here?


----------



## Chris Blount

DavidMi said:


> I see that AVS has its own iPhone client now (which appears the be the same one satguys uses) which is great!
> 
> Now the question is when are we going to see it here?


The app is currently being submitted to Apple so hopefully it will launch over the next few weeks.


----------



## BubblePuppy

spartanstew said:


> What about Droid?


Don't hold your breath. This is a igadget centric club.


----------



## Chris Blount

BubblePuppy said:


> Don't hold your breath. This is a igadget centric club.


Actually support for the droid is coming. The iPhone development was simply the first in line.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> Actually support for the droid is coming. The iPhone development was simply the first in line.


Whew. Will it be for other android phones? The droid is so passe'. :lol:


----------



## pfp

Chris Blount said:


> The app is currently being submitted to Apple so hopefully it will launch over the next few weeks.


:joy:


----------



## tonyd79

Chris Blount said:


> The app is currently being submitted to Apple so hopefully it will launch over the next few weeks.


Good news. Forum Runner software is great.

As I posted on AVS, can these forums be integrated into the single Forum Runner app so I can have them all in one place rather than have seperate apps on the iPhone?


----------



## Sixto

Hopefully Blackberry isn't far behind.


----------



## pfp

Chris Blount said:


> The app is currently being submitted to Apple so hopefully it will launch over the next few weeks.


----------



## Grentz

Any updates? Or is Apple dragging their feet?


----------



## Chris Blount

Grentz said:


> Any updates? Or is Apple dragging their feet?


No updates right now. Still waiting on Apple.


----------



## xandor

Looking forward to the 'Droid app. Tapatalk would be nice, but in reading the previous posts I see how it couldn't be used (we used to have a heavily customized portal at work that was too much to keep up with, so I have a general idea why no Tapatalk).

Thanks for keeping us Droid owners in sight as well and hope that we're not far behind the iPhone app.


----------

